# Polish Chick-Mohawk



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Look at its cute little Mohawk! This chick was the smallest so I figured it was a polish but now confirmed! I love it


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Cute as a button


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

now thats cute.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Look at that sweet face!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you! He makes me smile every time I see his awesome Mohawk! Lol


----------

